# Looking for a bike/ frame size help



## Roam (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm currently looking for a bike, at the moment I'm eyeing this 2010 Specialized Langster used, but the owner told me someone else might be buying it. I would have told the owner right away I want it, but I'm concerned about the frame size and if its right for me. It's a 52cm frame, I'm in the 5'3" (yes I'm short!) and I'm wondering if the bike would cause me any problems riding...I'm interested in the bike because it's Specialized, a company of bikes someone told me was good for beginners. It's a nice sleak black color, and it's steel which I hear is good for heavy people (yes I'm also fat!). 

What I'm looking for is a nice, single speed bike for basically biking for fun, but mainly working out, and biking was recommened for a good cardio exercise. What this be a good bike for me, if not any tips on something I should look into? 

Thanks!!


----------



## acidrane (Aug 13, 2011)

Based on your height, i have a hard time believing your inseam is atleast 29". If it is, then pardon my ignorance. 52cm might be too big for you. there are many online fit guides that will help you figure out what size bike you need. one of the more popular ones is Fit Calculator - Competitive Cyclist. check it out.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

The 52cm Spec Langster has a stand over height of 767mm's (~30.2 inches). At your height (depending on how you're proportioned) there's a good chance the bike will be too large for you.

One measurement that would be good for you to know is your _cycling_ inseam. Instructions on how to measure follow:

_Stand with your back against a wall, your bare feet 6" apart on a hard floor, looking straight ahead. Place a book or carpenter's square between your legs with one edge against the wall, and pull it up firmly into your crotch, simulating the pressure of your saddle while riding. Have a helper measure from the top edge of the book to the floor, in centimeters. (You can convert inches to centimeters by multiplying inches by 2.54.) Repeat two or three times, for consistency, and average the results to get your inseam length. _


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

IME iam 5'5 and a 52cm specialized fram is too large for me. So this bike might be too big for you. Even if your standover height is close, the top tube would still be too long for you, which doesn't make for the most comfortable position on long rides.


----------



## Roam (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. So I guess i have to look into low 40cm for frames. Do they make those?


----------



## Roam (Sep 14, 2011)

This is the bike im currently looking into. Is it worth 400? I will ask the seller to see if he will lower to 350. I read 52cm might not be good for me but no harm is going down and checking it out.


----------



## acidrane (Aug 13, 2011)

your link is bad.


----------



## Roam (Sep 14, 2011)

Ill try and get a working pic soon. The owner said the bike might be good for someone like me. 

I have a question though, do SS or Fixie make good entry level bikes? Also are they good for heavyset people like myself biking to lose some weight?


----------



## acidrane (Aug 13, 2011)

i started losing weight by eating healthy (weight watchers actually but w/o their meals) and i started biking, on my mtn bike on the road. imo, any cycling you do will help you lose weight. i just got my first road bike and i haven't really ridden it yet, just on my street. but just doing that, i can feel that it will help me lose more. the geometry of the road bike puts more pressure in your mid section. i like that. 

as far as a fixie or SS. i guess fixie would be better because you would have to keep pedaling no matter what. but i'd still look for a road bike over those 2.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Roam said:


> Ill try and get a working pic soon. The owner said the bike might be good for someone like me.
> 
> I have a question though, *do SS or Fixie make good entry level bikes?* Also are they good for heavyset people like myself biking to lose some weight?


I wouldn't recommend either to start out. Unless you live in pancake flat terrain, being stuck with one gear can tax the knees on climbs. Also, they aren't particularly conducive for helping noobs smooth their pedal stroke, and by their very nature prevent varying cadence with terrain/ conditions.

For general fitness/ training type rides, I'd suggest a geared road bike.


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

Just a few things, 

1. Try different size bikes, I am 6'0 with a 33.5 inch inseam, I should fit a 58cm, but I have monkey arms, so a 61cm fits perfect.

2. I ride a fixed commuter about 70 to 100 miles a week, but if I was just starting I would have given up if I couldn't down-shift for hills, or coast. Fixies are great and have there place, but if your just starting out I would say get a geared bike

3. How much do you weigh? Most bikes except Carbon Fiber, and light racing frames, should be fine for you. 

4. I really really really like the way steel frames ride, so I am prejudice towards them. So if you have any mechanical ability getting an older bike, thats in decent shape would be a good idea So scour your local craigs list for used roadbikes!

5. Any bike will get you in shape, as long as you use it!

Best of luck with finding a bike man!


----------



## Roam (Sep 14, 2011)

Specialized Langster

Is the bike in question.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

Unfortunately, that 52cm bike is too large for you. The owner I'm sure wants to sell his bike, so, he's telling you probably what you want to hear to buy it.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

*Look for a 50cm*



Optimus said:


> Unfortunately, that 52cm bike is too large for you. The owner I'm sure wants to sell his bike, so, he's telling you probably what you want to hear to buy it.


Roam, I think you are getting a lot of good, consistent advice here regarding the 52cm bike being on the large side for you. 

HOWEVER, from the photo you provided, it shows the Langster has a sloping top tube. This will help with stand-over so you can clear the top tube. It might make the reach to the bars too long for general comfort, though.

If you provide the cycling inseam per PJ's post above, as well as your reach, it will help with the recommendations here.

For what it is worth--my wife is also 5'-3" and rode a 49cm Cannondale R300. I recall it was the smallest frame size that could accommodate 700cc wheels (standard for road bikes). It fit her well, as something in the 50cm range might also do for you.

I also agree you should stick with a geared bike for comfortable training and fitness development. The "fixie hipster" trend is good for 2-mile jaunts to the coffee shop but might be discouraging.


----------

